# Beautiful but...



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2018)

...doesn't like painting those frame Scallops....uh uh NO way sir!

Ain't doin' that!

.......or tank pins....

LOL








http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222863858685


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2018)

Aaah?  "Girl's serial number PD 3051 (see pic)"

Ya never know till ya know and then it's too late.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Aaah?  "Girl's serial number PD 3051 (see pic)"
> 
> Ya never know till ya know and then it's too late.
> 
> View attachment 774870





must have been the 'little womans' ladies model as he went the extra 9 on the scallops there....

didn't wanna ruffle any feathers in the  nest


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> must have been the 'little womans' ladies model as he went the extra 9 on the scallops there....
> 
> didn't wanna ruffle any feathers in the  nest





You think he might get his asking price with all considered?


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> You think he might get his asking price with all considered?





seems a bit up there for the so-so effort


----------



## gkeep (Mar 22, 2018)

Is the womans Serial # a pre war number form the late 30s?


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 22, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Is the womans Serial # a pre war number form the late 30s?




It's not a prewar bike. That's also not the serial number. Looks like some type of ID number stamped by a police dept.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just say no to whitewalls with white rims...


----------



## LarzBahrs (Mar 22, 2018)

I dont get how they went all that way and didnt bother with the scallops. It looks horrible like that.


----------



## vincev (Mar 22, 2018)

But its "RESTORED".


----------



## gkeep (Mar 22, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> It's not a prewar bike. That's also not the serial number. Looks like some type of i.d. number stamped by a police dept.



Right you are Jay81, _PD, H? Like Hanover Police Dept and the license number. Must be post 52 with serial number on dropout.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2018)

vincev said:


> But its "RESTORED".





take away an R......add a D and Y

Destroyed


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 25, 2018)

Wonky looking whitewalls, esp front wheel.


----------



## 5760rj (Mar 27, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> ...doesn't like painting those frame Scallops....uh uh NO way sir!
> 
> Ain't doin' that!
> 
> ...



reflective pedals?


----------

